# Need blanks (Cowboys and Steelers colored)



## DLGunn (Aug 13, 2009)

I need a blue and grey (Dallas Cowboys colors) pen blank. I also need a Steelers colored one, but I don't think a yellow and black will be as hard to find. Does anyone know a source that would have a blue and grey blank?


----------



## JimMc7 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ernie at Bear Tooth Woods has a blue & silver blank:

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22_60&products_id=1112


----------



## jkeithrussell (Aug 13, 2009)

DLGunn said:


> I need a blue and grey (Dallas Cowboys colors) pen blank. I also need a Steelers colored one, but I don't think a yellow and black will be as hard to find. Does anyone know a source that would have a blue and grey blank?


 
Team colors, I believe, are royal blue, metallic silver (tinted slightly blue), and white.


----------



## Mike of the North (Aug 13, 2009)

You want to make sure you get the right colors because the Detroit Lions colors are blue and sliver also, only the blue is called Honolulu blue, even thou the teams aren't easily confused with each other,:biggrin: their colors are similar.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 13, 2009)

Jeff in Indiana can match anything. I have had him do many team colors and all of them have been flawless.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Steelers blank isn't as easy as you think if you have fans as picky as we have. Every commercial blank I have showed them had something wrong with it. Good luck!


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 14, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Steelers blank isn't as easy as you think if you have fans as picky as we have. Every commercial blank I have showed them had something wrong with it. Good luck!


 
I agree.  I checked a couple out looking for bottle stopper blanks, and steeler yellow has more of a golden hue to it than most of the blanks I've seen.  Plus when mixed with black it kind of looks a little green around the edges for some reason.


----------



## RonRoss (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't agree Steeler yellow has ANY gold to it whatsoever.  It's just Yellow.  Look at Gold, as in a Bar of Gold, then a Banana(yellow).  Normal Steeler yellow is just Yellow, unless it's a special blend for a certain game.  

IN any case, I'd SURE like to Find some blanks that look good enough for Steeler fans, I have a few I need to fill their orders.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 22, 2011)

do your blanks have to be just colored resin, or could they look like this?


----------



## steeler fan1 (Apr 22, 2011)

As a Steeler fan I will suggest Jonathon (brooks803). He has made several for me and they are great. He does alot of custom team colors. Check him out.

Carl


----------



## ToddMR (Apr 23, 2011)

I like the blank that exoticblanks has in their homemade section.  Forgetting the name of it, but I made a pen out of one and the person who loves the cowboys liked it a lot.


----------

